# smileys pour amsn



## jerusalem (2 Avril 2006)

bonjour a tous,

je suis novice en mac et j'ai télécharger des smileys , le problème c'est que ils sont sur mon bureau
et ils ne s'ouvrent qu'avec aperçu.

comment faire pour les intégrer à mail ou amns ???

merci d'avance !


----------



## chroukin (3 Avril 2006)

Salut,

Pour avoir de nouveaux smileys dans aMSN, tu dois ouvrir une fenêtre de conversation avec quelqu'un et cliquer sur le bouton des smileys, comme si tu voulais en insérer un.

Ensuite clique sur "Créer un émoticon personnalisé" et là tu pourra remplir les champs demandés (emplacement du smiley, nom du smiley pour aMSN et raccourci clavier qui le fera apparaître). Après tu peux effacer le fichier de ton nouveau simey car aMSN les copie dans un dossier spécial et les transforme en png. Par exemple si tu veux mettre l'image coucou.jpg quie st sur ton bureau, tu pourras ensuite l'effacer car elle sera copiée, c'est ce que je veux dire 

Un très bon site où tu peux trouver plein de smileys à effet 3D : http://patokaha.oldiblog.com/?page=articles&rub=2286

Amuse toi bien


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Mai 2008)

Je fais un énorme up à ce topic un peu beaucoup vieux , ar j'ai un problème de smiley.

J'ai téléchargé la version 0,98 Beta de amsn( au pasage on est vraiment pas gaté par les IM sur mac en france ), et j'ai remarqué que tous mes smileys avaient disparu de aMsn T_T. Pourtant ils sont bien dans le dossier spécial qu'a créé amsn et ils sont tous présent. Alors je voulais savoir quoi faire ou si aMsn utilisait , je sais pas un fichier XML à éditer qui lui dit où sont les smileys parce que j'en avais envrion 20 d'installé et ca fait la 4eme fois que ca me fait ca donc j'en ai un peu marre deles rentrer un par un -_-.

D'autant plus qu'il a garder toutes mes préférences, il n'y a que mes smileys qui manquent à l'appel

Donc j'appelle à votre bon coeur  , aidez un geek en détresse s'il vous plait 

Merci


----------

